# 6 New York cops claim they were demoted for being Republicans



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

LONG BEACH, N.Y. - Six Long Island cops claim they were targeted by their commissioner for supporting Republican Party candidates in local elections last year.
Long Beach Police Commissioner Michael Tangney, a longtime Democrat, demoted the cops, cut their overtime, switched them to midnight shifts and even filed false internal charges against them for "political payback," the veteran officers claim in a $39 million lawsuit.
Tangney allegedly told one of the officers while demoting him, "It's just the way politics work in this town."
Officers James Canner, 44; Karl Hayes, 42; James McCormack, 55; John Radin, 53; Benjamin Tayne, 47; and Jose Miguez, 39, claim they turned to their union for help but that then-president Stefan Chernaski, another Democrat, ignored them.
*Click for more from The New York Post.*

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/06/03/6-new-york-cops-claim-were-demoted-for-being-republicans/#ixzz1wknsSR1P​


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Now this is BS


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

Yep that sounds like a Democrat move.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I wouldn't dump on them yet, things are very different out there. At least they're not looking for reduced standards based on educational equalities which existed before they were born...


----------

